# DS #5279: Michael Jackson: The Experience (Europe)



## B-Blue (Dec 2, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6683^^


----------



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Schizoanalysis (Dec 2, 2010)

His Music. His Moves.
Your Shovelware.


----------



## Maxkhoon (Dec 2, 2010)

hope it works for r4!


----------



## ctkxtreme (Dec 2, 2010)

Nope, AP protection for Wood R4. Notes don't show up on the touch screen and vuvazela sounds play over the music.


----------



## joshstyle (Dec 2, 2010)

EBA + MJ + vuvuzelas = must get


----------



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> Nope, AP protection for Wood R4. Notes don't show up on the touch screen and vuvazela sounds play over the music.



No! Really? Vuvuzelas? That's funny!


----------



## hova1 (Dec 2, 2010)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> and vuvazela sounds play over the music.


what seriously!?


----------



## mrgone (Dec 2, 2010)

hova1 said:
			
		

> ctkxtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


rofl


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> Nope, AP protection for Wood R4. Notes don't show up on the touch screen and* vuvazela sounds play over the music.*


Best... Anti-Piracy... Ever!


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Dec 2, 2010)

I can confirm the vuvazelas.


----------



## HBK (Dec 2, 2010)

ROFL you just got owned by a clamor of angry football fans. xD


----------



## ctkxtreme (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Dude, I'm doing this just for the vuvuzela's, you better not be lying etalon.


----------



## Etalon (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Dude, I'm doing this just for the vuvuzela's, you better not be lying etalon.



I never tell a lie. And I already got a 100% at Billy Jean, of course.

The game is not really pretty or interesting or funny. But you can play it for two or three hours and throw it away then.


----------



## N-TG (Dec 2, 2010)

I was waiting this game!!
Ouendan + Michael Jackson? Win for me.

(Well but I am still a fan of MJ so I would have tried his game otherwise)

What the.... THE VUVUZELAS ARE REAL!!!! Ahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

I just lol'd at the Vuvu's. lol. More games should do that from now on.

Also, works on AKAIO 1.8.1 with ap bypass.


----------



## N-TG (Dec 2, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> I just lol'd at the Vuvu's. lol. More games should do that from now on.



I agree, we should make a thread of possible ap's in games 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But now we should wait for a fix.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 2, 2010)

Never realized until now how much of a craving I had to listen to Michael's music. I'm glad I'm able to sing just beat, love that song.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if this works on CycloDS? If not, can someone make a patch for it? Who knows when Team Cyclops will feel like fixing it.


----------



## Mbmax (Dec 2, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> ctkxtreme said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Reported to be ok on ez5i fw101 + k3.0ob3.


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 2, 2010)

I was waiting for this. Love Ouendan/EBA and love Mike so this is going to be for me


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2010)

Game doesn't work on CycloDS Evolution Firmware B.4
Well, it does work, but it has the Vuvuzelas. 
Fix pleeeease


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 2, 2010)

You tried it with cyclods 1.60?


----------



## dancubs (Dec 2, 2010)

Is it in english? Seeing it's from EU, it might be in german or italian or something.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 2, 2010)

I understand the game comes on wii.. you can act and dance like him and stuff... 
But on DS?! Come OOONNN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 !! ...
What, You gotta wave the stylus into the air or what? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 PahhaahAH


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> I understand the game comes on wii.. you can act and dance like him and stuff...
> But on DS?! Come OOONNN
> 
> 
> ...


Uhhh no. It plays like EBA. You tap bubbles in time with the beat of the song. What? You never heard of one of the greatest DS games ever?


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 2, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Eighteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was...a joke.. obviously 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




..... next thing you going to tell me is that there is no motion sensor in the stylus


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have you even played EBA?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2010)

Bloodangel said:
			
		

> You tried it with cyclods 1.60?



Nah. I need the features of the beta firmware, like multiple save slots (because of Jam With the Band).


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 2, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Eighteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hahaahaaa 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 That link made me laugh, you're all right!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






But yeah I only played ouendan though (the japanese version), because the english version had some reaaaaaaaaaally stupid songs imo


----------



## xist (Dec 2, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Bloodangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The stable firmware has normal and alternative save options.....or two save slots.


----------



## SpaceJump (Dec 2, 2010)

Awesome. Been waiting for this.

But no Vuvuzelas on DStwo for me ;(


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2010)

xist said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have 3 for JWTB  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Do you know if it works on 1.60?


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 2, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes no difference says hi. Not only that, but Agent J is here. And would like to kick your ass. Because he's an Elite Beat Agent. 'Caus he beat ya.


----------



## cruznkc (Dec 2, 2010)

is the the 3 on the front of the box, how old you need to be, to play Michaels game???  
Is a vuvuzela a chimo instrument?


----------



## kaizer3000 (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd rather get the Wii version instead...atleast it tries to teach gamers Michaels moves via wii remote-swinging actions...

the nds n psp version simply is a good 2-3 hr fun...then you have the desire to delete/throw away the game.


----------



## johnnywalker (Dec 2, 2010)

DS version is muuuch more difficult than the psp one. You rather can't make any mistakes in a song if you want to get a crown as a reward. Anyway, very entertaining game.


----------



## Totoy_Kamote (Dec 2, 2010)

is this a good game? worth a try?


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 2, 2010)

is this about how to molest young boys?


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 2, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I LOVE it when people post this!
Do you know why?
Because it SCREAMS ignorance, it's so funny to see someone make such a silly statement.
Guess what? All those mainstream pop songs that you HATE in EBA just because they're mainstream pop songs?
ALL OF OUENDAN'S SONGS ARE EQUALLY MAINSTREAM POP SONGS
Seriously, Asian Kung Fu Generation, Orange Range, Morning Musume, L'Arc En Ciel/Hyde, Mihimaru GT, B'z, SMAP, Yaida Hitomi, FLOW, and Porno Graffiti are just about the most mainstream groups in Japan.


----------



## dib (Dec 2, 2010)

Shut up, Uthuriel.  Seriously, take your ten posts--every one full of insight and wit to match this one, I'm sure--and go away.


With that said, no it's not a very good game.  What they succeeded is proving that you can copy a game in every detail and still be unable to reproduce its _soul_.  Elite Beat Agents was endearing and memorable: this is not.  This is the video game equivalent of bringing your dearly departed grandmom back from the dead, ten years after the fact, and all she can do is sit around the home and stare at a wall and smell bad.

They paid very close attention to the source materials.  They even implemented a Guitar Hero/Rock Band star power and injected it into the EBA model.  The beats feel less like playing a rhythm game and more like you're operating an interactive metronome.  Perhaps it's better on hard difficulty--as these games usually are--but that would entail first playing it on easy or medium and that is a chore.

The Michael Jackson marionette thing is creepy and overall lifeless, showing how little the developers cared about carrying on from the EBA model.  The music is here and the mechanics are here, but the presentation is phoned in and they just didn't do much with any of it.  And that's a shame because the songs are gold and this could have been a great way to remind people that MJ was a talented person before he became progressively insane.


----------



## IAmSancho (Dec 2, 2010)

Uthuriel said:
			
		

> is this about how to molest young boys?


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NW2LJYDbNFk


----------



## Uthuriel (Dec 2, 2010)

dib said:
			
		

> Shut up, Uthuriel.  Seriously, take your ten posts--every one full of insight and wit to match this one, I'm sure--and go away.
> 
> 
> With that said, no it's not a very good game.  What they succeeded is proving that you can copy a game in every detail and still be unable to reproduce its _soul_.  Elite Beat Agents was endearing and memorable: this is not.  This is the video game equivalent of bringing your dearly departed grandmom back from the dead, ten years after the fact, and all she can do is sit around the home and stare at a wall and smell bad.
> ...



why so serious? it was a joke so relax


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 2, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> I LOVE it when people post this!
> Do you know why?
> Because it SCREAMS ignorance, it's so funny to see someone make such a silly statement.
> Guess what? All those mainstream pop songs that you HATE in EBA just because they're mainstream pop songs?
> ...


The hell are you on about?
I never said I hated the songs because they are mainstream pop songs or whatever 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... 
I just simply don't like the way those songs sound compared to the japanese songs.. 
Sheesh... you should calm down and count to 6 million or something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....


----------



## Ikki (Dec 2, 2010)

This game is okay, I wish Hard difficulty was avalaible since the beginning but oh, well.

The worst aspects of the game is the really narrow song selection and the "Showtime" parts where you just watch a Michael Jackson pivot dance off beat. 

And I can't believe they didn't include Thriller...shame on them.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 2, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> This game is okay, I wish Hard difficulty was avalaible since the beginning but oh, well.
> 
> The worst aspects of the game is the really narrow song selection and the "Showtime" parts where you just watch a Michael Jackson pivot dance off beat.
> 
> And I can't believe they didn't include Thriller...shame on them.




maybe the USA version will have Thriller??

the song list WAS different in the USA and EU version of Guitar Hero DS after all


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2010)

Now I can touch Michael!


----------



## Depravo (Dec 2, 2010)

Ramonra said:
			
		

> And I can't believe they didn't include Thriller...shame on them.


They have to save some hits for the sequel.


----------



## Seaking (Dec 2, 2010)

ctkxtreme said:
			
		

> Nope, AP protection for Wood R4. Notes don't show up on the touch screen and *vuvazela sounds play over the music.*


man, i hope the cyclo AP cant block this, i wanna see this


----------



## Bloodangel (Dec 2, 2010)

Anyone tried it on cyclo 1.60 yet?


----------



## Seaking (Dec 2, 2010)

i have, AP on it still so you can only hear vuvazela sounds play over the music.


----------



## Bunie (Dec 2, 2010)

This Finaly got dumped? took FOREVERRRRRRR~~~~~~~~~~. I saw it on the walmart shelf a week ago. =/ if i had any money i would have done it myself.

Wich cards is this known to work on? D;


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 2, 2010)

emigre said:
			
		

> Now I can touch Michael!



Only seems fitting that now kids can touch him back.

(Yeah, bad joke, I know.)


----------



## emigre (Dec 2, 2010)

well I did set it up


----------



## basher11 (Dec 2, 2010)

no thriller?






oh well.


----------



## Fudge (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm rather disappointed. Hard isn't unlocked from the start, and even if you play it its very easy compared to Hard Rock on EBA/Ouendan. I'm a big fan of EBA/Ouendan, so I was really excited for this.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Bunie said:
			
		

> This Finaly got dumped? took FOREVERRRRRRR~~~~~~~~~~. I saw it on the walmart shelf a week ago. =/ if i had any money i would have done it myself.
> 
> Wich cards is this known to work on? D;



I can confirm it works on Acekard 2i with AKAIO 1.8.1 AP Bypass.


----------



## retrogamefan (Dec 3, 2010)

Game has been fixed for DSTT and other carts that can use my files, in my next update, v6.41


----------



## dancubs (Dec 3, 2010)

Music is good. Gameplay is Fail. It's a total letdown for a game with such high production value and a hype to come off with.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 3, 2010)

Eighteen said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What are you, five!?

And isn't it funny how all those J-Pop bands he listed participated in FMA?


----------



## ferofax (Dec 3, 2010)

...i wish they could've done this like that japanese title Greeeen Live, with FMVs on the top screen (which ideally would show MJ's music vids) and you do the interaction on the lower screen (i've never gotten how to play Greeeen though. you just wave your hands and stuff? no cue even!).

of course, that means they'd have to use premium cart size and not economy (256MB instead of 64MB).


----------



## DukeDizko (Dec 3, 2010)

Anyone knows how to "disable the Vuvuz" and "enable the buttons" on M3 Real? Any help appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Etalon (Dec 3, 2010)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Anyone knows how to "disable the Vuvuz" and "enable the buttons" on M3 Real? Any help appreciated, thanks!



Wait for v 6.41

http://gbatemp.net/t267243-retrogamefan-updates-releases


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 3, 2010)

DukeDizko said:
			
		

> Anyone knows how to "disable the Vuvuz" and "enable the buttons" on M3 Real? Any help appreciated, thanks!


You want to disable the vuvuz!?


----------



## DukeDizko (Dec 3, 2010)

Big thanks, Etalon!

And...well...you're right 8Bit, nah, don't wanna disable them, I only want to enable the dots...


----------



## Sausage Head (Dec 3, 2010)

is this game playable with only one hand?


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Jivel1 said:
			
		

> is this game playable with only one hand?



If you played Elite Beat Agents, it's exactly like that, except it's all Michael Jackson's music.

I just beat it though, the game is really short. Glad they at least ended it with my favorite Michael song. Beat It >

I'm still waiting for a remake of Moonwalker though:


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 3, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Eighteen said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Me being a rabid FMA fan. I must correct you my good 8-Bit Sir. Only READY STEADY GO was used in FullMetal Alchemist... But Porno Graffiti did do "Melissa" that was used in the original FMA series but that was not used in Ouendan.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 3, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey guys, guess what:

FMA =/= MJ game. Comprende?


----------



## redact (Dec 4, 2010)

you made it into the news

http://www.damnlag.com/pirated-version-of-...e-best-version/


----------



## KingdomBlade (Dec 5, 2010)

Funny that Thriller isn't in this game but it was in the Japanese only Taiko no Tatsujin DS: Dororon! Yokai Daikessen!!


----------



## dsfanatic5 (Dec 5, 2010)

I realized the AP right away, when there weren't any notes to tap, but more noticeable was how the music sounded "Warped" on the latest Wood.  I might try playing when an update comes out, but the graphics are pretty bad from what I've seen.  Not too excited.


----------



## Torpyy (Dec 5, 2010)

I got it. Played it for about an hour. Then decided to replay EBA.
Even though I am a fan of some of the music, I just don't like this game.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And apparently, Layton =/= Santa? =P


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 5, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The bolded ones made OP songs. Then there also was Cool Joke (Was that the song or the band? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are correct, those bolded bands did FMA songs. And Cool Joke was not used in Ouendan -- and yeah, it was the band. And the song they did for FMA was the 3rd intro, "Undo".


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 5, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> You are correct, those bolded bands did FMA songs. And Cool Joke was not used in Ouendan -- and yeah, it was the band. And the song they did for FMA was the 3rd intro, "Undo".


Favourite FMA Openeing? Me? All. But in order, RSG, Rewrite, Undo, Melissa. Just me.


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 5, 2010)

8BitWalugi said:
			
		

> Schlupi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



READY STEADY GO was absolutely epic. and I agree, Melissa was the worst...

But I would have to say Hologram is my favorite. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (from Brotherhood)

but in order, all of them...

Hologram>Period>Rewrite>READY STEADY GO>Rain>Golden Time Lover>AGAIN>Undo>Melissa.

Also, Brotherhood>Original series. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Back on topic... this game is not so fun. I really, really loved EBA and Ouendan... AND Michael Jackson. But this game... just seems bland and crappy to me. I dunno.


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Dec 5, 2010)

Schlupi said:
			
		

> 8BitWalugi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haven't seen Brotherhood yet. Need to.

EBA and Ouendan seemed to work better. Like sometimes this games doesn't seem to work as well.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

It's good for one of those pick up things if your bored. Mainly because I just like hearing Beat It and I'm too lazy to youtube it.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> And apparently, Layton =/= Santa? =P



Uh no. Layton gave me the gift of his games, hence he's Santa. Therefore, I'm right, and you're automatically wrong.


----------



## ianwuk (Dec 5, 2010)

Etalon said:
			
		

> DukeDizko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I updated my R4 Wood to this version and the same still happens.  Any chance of a patched version or something?

Thanks.

ianwuk


----------



## DukeDizko (Dec 5, 2010)

How did you update to 6.4_*1*_? All I see is 6.40, which clearly does not contain any usable update (for MJ).


----------



## basher11 (Dec 5, 2010)

http://filetrip.net/f23035-Michael-Jackson...E)-Fix-1-0.html

fix.


----------



## ianwuk (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks very much!


----------



## Master Mo (Dec 5, 2010)

This game simply lacks the speed and challenge of EBA/Ouendan and that`s what imo makes those games so much fun...

Other then that the game is a pretty good clone of those games, even though they have ignored the fact, that it matters how far the buttons are apart from each other, which also determines when the button has to be pressed and not just the rings. 

I really wish Inis would make more Ouendan games instead of Lips


----------



## Schlupi (Dec 5, 2010)

Master Mo said:
			
		

> This game simply lacks the speed and challenge of EBA/Ouendan and that`s what imo makes those games so much fun...
> 
> Other then that the game is a pretty good clone of those games, even though they have ignored the fact, that it matters how far the buttons are apart from each other, which also determines when the button has to be pressed and not just the rings.
> 
> I really wish Inis would make more Ouendan games instead of Lips



Yeah. Same here. I dunno why they stopped making Ouendan. They sold well and were imported so much... Even if EBA was a flop.

Even though they are not it would be cool if they ported Osu! to the DS. I mean, they ported it to the iPhone what the hell.


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 5, 2010)

Just finished beating the game.
Terrible, just terrible.
The beatmaps are absolutely abysmal. ABYSMAL. Even on Hard mode they're garbage. 
Also WTF @ Smooth Criminal not being the hardest song.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 5, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Just finished beating the game.
> Terrible, just terrible.
> The beatmaps are absolutely abysmal. ABYSMAL. Even on Hard mode they're garbage.
> Also WTF @ Smooth Criminal not being the hardest song.



Why would it? Beat It is so much better


----------



## Rubedo (Dec 5, 2010)

ShadowSoldier said:
			
		

> Rubedo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...It being a better song has nothing to do with difficulty. Just listen to Smooth Criminal, it should be much more difficult to play.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Dec 6, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> ShadowSoldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe only during the Chorus I suppose...


----------



## Dangy (Dec 6, 2010)

dling for vuvuzelas


----------



## GeekyGuy (Dec 8, 2010)

Rubedo said:
			
		

> Just finished beating the game.
> Terrible, just terrible....



If it was terrible, what possessed you to finish it?

*EDIT:* Played through about six or seven songs (on Medium). It's not terrible, in my opinion. Things I would change: Make the sounds for hitting markers louder, and nix the marionette-looking Michael dancer; he was already weird enough looking, and that dude just looks awful. They could have done so much more with the art style. The songs are still fun, though, and the gameplay is fine. I like the menu presentation -- it reminds me of Bing Bang Mini. The game's definitely worth checking out.


----------



## tenshinoneko (Dec 11, 2010)

The game seems cool, but it sucks it's an ouendan rip off T_T


----------

